
Tacos vs. Burritos Index: The Great Divide in Mexican-American Cuisine - fern12
https://priceonomics.com/tacos-vs-burritos-index-the-great-divide-in/
======
fragmede
_> It appears that SoCal prefers tacos (LA and San Diego), while NorCal
prefers burritos (San Francisco, Sacramento, San Jose)._

In the feud between North and South, there is a dividing taco/burrito line.
North of which, the burritos are better, and south of which, Tacos are the
thing to get. No one can agree where that line is, although most can agree
it's somewhere around San Luis Obispo.

It's about time we put into this the kind of resources a very important topic
like this deserves.

------
kafkaesque
This lost all credibility when it placed Santa Monica, California in the Top 5
Most Authentic Mexican Restaurants Per Capita list.

Just about every Mexican brick-and-mortar restaurant I go to in Los Angeles
has a burrito option, but not always tacos.

What a weird methodology.

~~~
socalnate1
Yea, this data set is all wrong. I think they might be missing a bunch of the
little hole in the wall restaurants.

~~~
adrianmonk
I'm skeptical there are only 104 non-chain Mexican restaurants in Dallas.
There's basically one in every shopping center.

------
adrianmonk
It would have been interesting to see enchiladas in this analysis. They are
almost the default option in Texas, but in California (northern, at least)
many restaurants don't even offer them.

------
bovermyer
This is cool.

However, it only shows availability of options, not popularity/consumption
numbers. So from this data, it's impossible say whether tacos or burritos take
the crown.

Even though burritos are the clearly superior option.

------
apercu
Can't we all just get along? I like tacos and burritos.

------
nickthemagicman
I love the effort and thought put into this, even though I knew Taco's would
take the crown.

